# 35 Evinrude Throttle Lever on motor Problem



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Disconnect both the shift and throttle cables at the outboard.
With the outboard in neutral, manually advance the throttle connection to the carb
and visually confirm the proper operation of the carb linkages
and complete opening of the carb butterfly valve in the carb throat.
Visually verify that the stator plate shifts position to match the throttle plate advance.
If those are working properly and the linkages aren't jammed
then something is wrong with your shifter and cables.
Cables loosen, get out of adjustment, slip, change position and wear out.


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Should it be that hard to move the lever (where the throttle linkage connects)? There is a small zerk fitting underneath the lever. Tried to pump grease into it, but would not take.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Huh?  :-?

http://www.crowleymarine.com/johnson-evinrude/parts/57405.cfm

It's been about 30 years since I had an Evinrude 35, and memory is getting blurry,
but I think the zerk fitting is mounted on the shift lever casing.


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Sorry Brett, it is confusing to type what I am talking about. On one side of the motor I have a shift linkage. And on the other side, I have a throttle linkage. A picture below is what I am talking about.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

We're talking about a tiller assembly then, not a remote shifter?
What year 'rude are we talking about?


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Nope, it is a remote steering. I guess it could be set up for a tiller. It is a 1984 Evinrude. It was set up with stick steering when I bought it and I used it that way for about 5 years. That is the part I was telling you it was very hard to move, even by hand.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Corrosion happens, disassemble, clean and lube is what I'd do.


----------



## jrod0785 (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah I think that is what I am going to have to do. Dissconnect everything and pull that gear out and clean everything up. Thanks for the help Brett.


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

ok so i had this happen on my '56 15 hp evin rude ( the part is the same on it inside that base is a plastic sleeve that surrounds the pin i took the sleeve out and put some grease on the shaft and it works fine like that
i guess if you wanted to keep that sleeve in there you could pull it apart and lightly sand the corrosion off of the shaft and the inside of the base that surrounds the sleeve and lube it up REALLY good and it would also work well


----------

